# Live Bait scent



## njTom (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone heard of or tried this product yet? If so any positive or negative thoughts about it?

BioEdgeFishing.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2010)

I use it all the time - I really like the wands for hard baits (like crankbaits)

Does it always make a difference - NO

But, on several occasions while striped bass fishing i was using it on my lure and my buddy was not - I caught fish and he got nothing. Took the wand and put some Herring scent on his bait and BAM, fish the very next cast. 

So, like anything else, it MAY make a difference


----------



## redbug (Jan 28, 2010)

*I* also use it and have had success with it..


----------



## ericshayes (Mar 27, 2010)

I think scents are more of a confidence thing most of the time unless there are conditions that change how fish act.


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 28, 2010)

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Scent.htm .......................JIGGY


----------



## njTom (Mar 29, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Scent.htm .......................JIGGY




Thanks for the info Jiggy


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 29, 2010)

BioEdgeFishing.com..................I use this stuff regularly on plastics and hardbaits..................When fish are really feeding I think they'll hit a coat hanger.............But on tough days ya need all the help ya can draw on...........I use the Wand applicator much easier to have on board than the spray and less messy................JIGGY


----------

